# 8wt Custom Loop



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Finished this custom 8wt.
Loop Cross S1 Flatsman blank.
Recoil Black Pearl stripping guides.
Tried something new with a Winn grip.
Wrapped in Desert Tan to accent the grip.


----------



## desmod1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks like a beauty. Really dig that grip. I have never tried it. My cork always slicks up, so would be curious to try that out one day.


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

Good looking rod. I have not cast a Loop rod. Love the black recoils. How much $ you have in it?


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

The best looking fly rod I have ever seen!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Very Nice! Cool grip.


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

How well do the win grips hold up? I have put them on my golf clubs before but they become shot quicker than any other grips. Id imagine one on a fly rod would get tore up a lot faster.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice grip


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice rod. Hows the power?


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

seadave said:


> Nice rod. Hows the power?


Casts well. I have 5wt through 10 and like the feel and the strength when fighting fish


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Beautiful rod.


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------

